# Hudson Valley Bees



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Generally the seller does a great job, the quality falls on the back of the producer. Good queen well mated, and laying.


----------



## Brinebee (Mar 16, 2014)

I usually get my equipment there. The staff is awesome, really helpful!!


----------

